# Slowly but surely .....



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

......good members are joining up! soon there will be more than just 3 members at a time


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

We're getting there bro.


----------



## Chimp (Dec 31, 2003)

The most online ever was 13, that's good for a new board. Things have definetly picked up the last couple of weeks.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes they have.


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

do you guys care if i invite some?


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

do it up brother we need more good people in here


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

you said "good people" so that excludes anyone i know <_<


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

lol.


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

no dude thats not funny, stop laughing at me, it's not my fault i'm surrounded by scum!


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Bring em on......we can always ban them!....lmao


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

yeah, we can make bets on how long they last. as long as you don't have an itchy trigger finger that is <_<


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

lmao


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

MUAHAHAHAAAA lol j/k


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 1, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Dec 31 2003, 04:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Dec 31 2003, 04:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> MUAHAHAHAAAA lol j/k [/b][/quote]
 I HAVE TOLD U THAT MUAH STUFF IS KISSING LAUGHING IS JUST PLAIN OLD HAHAHA. AND YES IM HERE NOW SO THE FUN CAN BEGIN


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 1, 2004)

lol. you are too much bro.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

IM HOW DO U SAY. THE SHIT


----------



## jack hust (Jan 2, 2004)

you people are great thanks you for coming over


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 1 2004, 10:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 1 2004, 10:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> IM HOW DO U SAY. THE SHIT [/b][/quote]
 First name 'shit"


Last name "stains"



nickname  "runny"


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 2, 2004)

LMAO. hehehe.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

HEY THAT ONLY HAPPENED ONE TIME OK


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah but the pad on the leg press is still discolored and "shit"


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 2, 2004)

damn!! so far it is looking really good there were 8 members here for a while that  is the most i've seen since i have been here


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

now it's just lil ole me


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

WTF i am here too.


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

oh hey there


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm always here!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

IM HERE


----------

